# Certification Pending



## cindyboonie1127 (May 25, 2010)

Recently Pass the CPC Test seeking full time employment in Coding Position. 

Cindy Boonie
500 Geneva Drive Apt H-7 Mechanicsburg, PA  17055
Email address: CindyBoonie1127@gmail.com


EDUCATION:	

	Member of Academy of Professional Coders- CPC Pending Certification Test Results
	Member of AHIMA-America Health Information Management Association  

YTI Career Institute	Mechanicsburg, PA		
HIS Diploma- May 2010-GPA 3.85

	Medical Office Administration
	Anatomy & Physiology I/ Medical Terminology I
	Student Success Seminar/ Career Development
	Medical Office Transcription/ Diseases & Diagnostic Methods
	Microsoft Word 2007/ Keyboarding/Basic Computer Fundamentals
	ICD-9-CM Coding and DRG/ Health Insurance and Claims
	CPT/HCPCS Procedural Coding
	Administrative Pharmacology 
	Medisoft Scheduling/Billing Software
	CPR/AED American Red Cross Certified  - 09/2009
	OSHA Certified-09/2009 

WORK EXPERIENCE:	   					Carlisle, Pa
Carlisle Obstetrics and Gynecology 
Dr. Lauren M. Winn & Dr. Neil J. Horlick –Externship
                April 2010-May 2010
	Front Desk-answer phones, faxing of lab results, scheduling appointment, pre-authorization
	Greeting patients , enter insurance information and entering charges on encounters
	Pulling charts, scanning in lab results, demographic information, taking co-payments. 

Dialysis Corporation of America- Billing Supervisor	 Camp Hill, PA
February 2008-January 2009
	Responsible for 15 FTE billers, charge entry auditors, system administrators and file clerks.
	Responsible for Medicare, Medicaid, and Commercial Insurance Billing for 12 states.
	Performed end-of-month closing/ In charge of Emdeon Clearinghouse  
	In charge of billing for 39 facilities and over 727 insurers.
	Implemented and maintained medical records.
	Reduced payment (DOS) from 160 to 80 days. Increased Revenue from 609k to 703k. 
	Verified payments in e-paces online system to verify Medicare and Medicaid status.  

Coventry Health Care 						Harrisburg, PA
February 2007- February 2008
	Processed claims through I-Health, IDX Billing, Web Master and Sir Imaging.
	Authorize claims/adjustments using Essentials, CPT & ICD-9-CM codes.
	Assign revenue codes and hospital coding. Mentor training of new hires.
	Serviced Customer inquiries for members, providers and pharmacists.  

Cingular/AT&T Wireless- Customer Service Rep. Trainer III	           
               July 2001-December 2006					Harrisburg, PA
	Quality and Siebel Processing Captain.  New system implementation.
	Launched Teleglance Billing System/ Siebel Program Instructor of special projects.  
	Managed Technical Support Desk problems/ Troubleshooting with  Networking System
	Resolved inbound calls regarding billing, payments and invoicing.


----------

